# Trying to find brother in Spain



## JulieP (Jul 9, 2007)

Bit of a long shot but we're trying to contact my husbands brother who's last known address was in Catalunya, Spain. We have an address including a post code and I've tried searching on paginas Blancas but not having any success. Does anyone know the best way to locate an address or person in Spain?

Julie


----------



## Destination Spain (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi there,

Just an idea but thinking about it as if it were me I would probably try an look up a bar or restaurant as close to the address you have in the Paginas Amarillas (business directory) and give them a call. You will obviously need the Paginas Amarillas for that area or try looking up on the net. Sorry if it sounds weak but you never know.......


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

*lost brother*



JulieP said:


> Bit of a long shot but we're trying to contact my husbands brother who's last known address was in Catalunya, Spain. We have an address including a post code and I've tried searching on paginas Blancas but not having any success. Does anyone know the best way to locate an address or person in Spain?
> 
> Julie


Hi Julie if you have an address try and go to the local Council buildings. I know when I went to find a friend in Barcelona they told me they could write a letter to that person if you have the address. But they could not give you the address. They write the letter and he then answers if he wants to. Good luck.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Post codes here are NOT as useful as in the UK - Where I live is a town of 6000 habitants - 1 post code. The only way is that suggested above, file a missing persons report OR find a private detective. 

The PADRON is generally the register of habitants - BUT THIS IS VERY CONFIDENTIAL - even the police do not officially/legally have access to it without express authorisation.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

*Interesting*



chris(madrid) said:


> Post codes here are NOT as useful as in the UK - Where I live is a town of 6000 habitants - 1 post code. The only way is that suggested above, file a missing persons report OR find a private detective.
> 
> The PADRON is generally the register of habitants - BUT THIS IS VERY CONFIDENTIAL - even the police do not officially/legally have access to it without express authorisation.


That is very interesting Chris. I have tried several things on the internet but failed. So I think the lady would be better off going to the local Council offices or hiring an investigator. I had a quoted of 600 Euros just to find the address which for me was too much.
I wondered if anyone living in Spain can check the voting register for you as in England.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

carnosa said:


> I wondered if anyone living in Spain can check the voting register for you as in England.


I really don't know how, as the Padron is the census basis. 

We've recently rejected a request here from a woman in Argentina trying to find her sister on the Padron. 

The Data Protection issue here is VERY VERY strong. The fines are HIGH and not disputable so it's improbable that anybody will "have a quick looksie"

Paginas Blancas wont find me either! 

I'm wondering WHETHER there is a consular path.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> I really don't know how, as the Padron is the census basis.
> 
> We've recently rejected a request here from a woman in Argentina trying to find her sister on the Padron.
> 
> ...


Try the ajuntamento de Barcelona. I know that is what they told me that they could write a letter if they have a previous address but it is then up to your brother to answer but they can't help unless you have thee address. That was tw years ago.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

JulieP said:


> Bit of a long shot but we're trying to contact my husbands brother who's last known address was in Catalunya, Spain. We have an address including a post code and I've tried searching on paginas Blancas but not having any success. Does anyone know the best way to locate an address or person in Spain?
> 
> Julie


Have you treid putting the address into Google Earth?
Also, how long have they been here? Long enough to have a new passport issued? If so, the Embassy in Madrid might have his details although I'm not sure how forthcoming they would be


----------

